# "Golden Gates" by M & K



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Just a one off production by John at Mitchell and King.

I wanted to try one of his waxes to keep my collection ever growing so decided to set him a challenge and make me a gold wax that has durability of atleast 3 months with a Gold Metallic presence.

After about 3 months and quite a few different samples of gold in all shades i finally decided on what i have now because of the timescale it lasted and still exhibiting the flake. The finish is immense.

The ingredients are his secret but inline on content with his top end waxes , combined with a Dark Chocolate Bournville kinda smell, gold is of a light hue so that it works well with black metallic cars and various other colours.

Finished in a Crystal Pot as always which he sourced for me im pleased with the final product.


















































































Showing the finish under one light source










And under another light source.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

One word - WOW! :doublesho


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

It's beautiful  the best package I've ever seen , would you mind telling me how much did it cost ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

efib said:


> It's beautiful  the best package I've ever seen , would you mind telling me how much did it cost ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would need to discuss that with them because this ended up being about 10 waxes before i narrowed it down to 3 different ones with different shades of Gold which you can see, and then the one which i gave the go ahead to.
It was just a personal challenge and something some of my customers have asked for on their cars. It was also important to understand how it works and application and more importantly no marring or marking etc.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> You would need to discuss that with them because this ended up being about 10 waxes before i narrowed it down to 3 different ones with different shades of Gold which you can see, and then the one which i gave the go ahead to.
> It was just a personal challenge and something some of my customers have asked for on their cars. It was also important to understand how it works and application and more importantly no marring or marking etc.


I see, thanks for the explanation  I want a bespoke wax for myself and after seeing that piece of art and the stunning results, that would be sooner that anticipated 
Btw you have a marvelous collection over there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

awsome, JJ's a great guy and very helpful too :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

efib said:


> I see, thanks for the explanation  I want a bespoke wax for myself and after seeing that piece of art and the stunning results, that would be sooner that anticipated
> Btw you have a marvelous collection over there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...

Its just what i enjoy ya know, better than it going down my neck in drink or ****


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

That really is something special and John is definitely dedicated when it comes to customer satisfaction. I've been lucky enough to be on the receiving end of this last week.

This, in my opinion, is what detailing is about. Pushing boundaries to find something new, to discover different ways of portraying vehicles - be it a super car, or someone's pride and joy Renault Clio. It really does come in to the art category when you come across things like this. I for one, would love to see a write up after you've used this on a car.

Loving the wax collection. I find my hobby almost refreshed when I come across detailers like yourself. We've never met, but it would be great to have a conversation one day regarding the different qualities certain waxes can achieve. 

Matt


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been quite skeptical about it, I overheard Paul (Ultimate Shine) at Waxstock talking about it and have looked for something that made me think I really makes a difference and this example really does show how good it car look or even change the finish of the original paintwork


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

dodd87 said:


> That really is something special and John is definitely dedicated when it comes to customer satisfaction. I've been lucky enough to be on the receiving end of this last week.
> 
> This, in my opinion, is what detailing is about. Pushing boundaries to find something new, to discover different ways of portraying vehicles - be it a super car, or someone's pride and joy Renault Clio. It really does come in to the art category when you come across things like this. I for one, would love to see a write up after you've used this on a car.
> 
> ...


Exactly.
Not everyone will want a Golden Wax or this kind of look and why would they, but for me it is a personal thing and its now fulfilled. But done correctly rather than just send me one.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> I have been quite skeptical about it, I overheard Paul (Ultimate Shine) at Waxstock talking about it and have looked for something that made me think I really makes a difference and this example really does show how good it car look or even change the finish of the original paintwork


Of course, its never going to have the durability of Collonite and neither would i expect it to but it works and looks great. Its important that the metallic element is i would think cosmetic grade so you cant physically feel it under the wax, had this been the case i wouldnt have done it. 
I also have a quick detailer with the same properties.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Can't beat a good sealant :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Can't beat a good sealant :lol:


Glitterolymer.

Watch this space


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice and a market to look at, just don't like the glass indian restaurant pots.

Funny your passion is wax and mine is making bespoke wooden boxes in my spare time.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes but you have to remember the options for the container are billet aluminium, crystal and marble so if you see Crystal it's what people personally like. For me it's different to the norm.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice and special! 

I'd love one of John's masterpieces one day....


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Insane stuff :wall::wall:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

That looks fastastic. I have been interested in M&Ks glitter waxes for a little while now and wondered if they make any difference and that pictures proves everything I needed to know.

Good to see a well known detailer has got Naviwax in his, may I say awesome, cabnet as I have just ordered this.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

That looks very nice. Your collection looks good.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautifull collection


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great addition to a stunning collection Marc! :thumb:
You certainly have an eye for detail on all things.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks amazing, finish wise and presentation wise, even my mrs appreciated the look it gives on the panels you've shown.

Just out of interest how can you ensure it doesn't 'clump' up when spread onto a panel?


Great collection too


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome, looks superb Marc and congratulations on your own bespoke wax! 

Your collection is something to behold too!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks great, I love using mine...so much so, I have another one about to arrive too... :lol:

nice collection 

:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

take more foto of this stuff


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Its really fake tan with glitter , as worn by many Essex girls rebranded to marcs spec , he loves it when he is out in maidstone at the guy bar :thumb: 
works a treat for him :lol:

Kelly


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

It was called "Rylan,s Ring" but we changed it at the last minute


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

lol Marc, don't listen to Kelly, he's just jealous he can't wear it :lol:

Interesting spec wax for sure, great collection.

:wave:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Quite interesting!!!  Glad you've been able to create one ( with the help of Mtchell).

For all the people claiming that LPS don't bring anything to a finish.. now they can swallow back their words because this wax def. do change the look of the paintwork.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

absolutly amazing Marc! love your wax collection


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Seriously drool worthy collection:argie:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

For those interested their new website goes live Thursday, with I believe some tasty sample sizes


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Marc I know this is a bespoke wax made just for you and it will be superior but is this a "similar" effect to what you would get with M&Ks glitter wax. I been looking at their glitter wax for a while now and thats the best picture I have seen of any glitter wax.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I need to plot and oceans 11 style theft of that cabinet............. What a wax collection. 

Surprised theres no Turtle-wax Nano tech in there though LOL.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Bod42 said:


> Marc I know this is a bespoke wax made just for you and it will be superior but is this a "similar" effect to what you would get with M&Ks glitter wax. I been looking at their glitter wax for a while now and thats the best picture I have seen of any glitter wax.


I've been testing some Glitz on small areas of my car and the effect is noticeable and it layers well so if you want more of the glitter effect you just add more layers. 
Also think I should add I have been testing a number of waxes to compare protection and so far I am still seeing excellent beading after 8 weeks from 2 layers.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Bod42 said:


> Marc I know this is a bespoke wax made just for you and it will be superior but is this a "similar" effect to what you would get with M&Ks glitter wax. I been looking at their glitter wax for a while now and thats the best picture I have seen of any glitter wax.


For sure it will have a similar effect because i had the original as a starting base, but the pure contents are way and above the standard glitter because i specified one of highest grades he can produce but combined with a specific Gold element which as you can see from the pictures took many samples till we were both happy that

A. it looked as good as a boutique wax from a wetness point of view
B. it worked and applied well although the usual technique goes out of the window, you cant expect to just circular motion a glitter style wax because it wont work, it will take 3 to 4 times longer to apply glitter wax correctly and ensuring perfect curing has taken place is critical because you will be moving particles around if they have not bonded whereas with normal wax your simply smearing it and you would never know, with this wax you will,
C. the element of glitter is such that it physically cant be felt on the panel and wont cause any marring.

Once we had establised those 3 conditions the colour i chose gave the best allround look on most paintwork because blending in with existing mettalics was more important than somthing that stood out like a sore thumb if that makes sense.

For those interested heres the lower half of my cabinet 




























When i get my new cabinet some of them and the ones indoors will go across so everything is on show because alots hidden now.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Marc, thanks for the detailed reply, it is really appreciated. I realise your wax will be superior as you spent a great deal of time getting it just right but as long as the standard Glitter wax is in the same ball park, I will be happy.

Sounds complicated to apply, I take it you have to inspect each panel carefully to see if any parts have been applied to thickly / thinly.



Jedi_Detailer said:


> I've been testing some Glitz on small areas of my car and the effect is noticeable and it layers well so if you want more of the glitter effect you just add more layers.
> Also think I should add I have been testing a number of waxes to compare protection and so far I am still seeing excellent beading after 8 weeks from 2 layers.


Thanks Jedi, are there many other glitter waxes, drop me a PM if you rather as abit cheeky putting it in a thread about M&K but I'm just curious.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Bod42 said:


> Marc, thanks for the detailed reply, it is really appreciated. I realise your wax will be superior as you spent a great deal of time getting it just right but as long as the standard Glitter wax is in the same ball park, I will be happy.
> 
> Sounds complicated to apply, I take it you have to inspect each panel carefully to see if any parts have been applied to thickly / thinly.
> 
> Thanks Jedi, are there many other glitter waxes, drop me a PM if you rather as abit cheeky putting it in a thread about M&K but I'm just curious.


It sounds more complicated than it actually is to apply, it's like any other new detailing product, you experiment and find out the products characteristics fairly quickly.

The only other wax I have heard of with glitter in is angel wax but I have never seen or tried it. All the other waxes I'm testing are mostly the usual suspects and 2 other M&K waxes I have.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

And I keep forgetting to say Marc that is a stunning collection.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Im actuallly impressed with the change in appearance this leaves Marc,not alot impresses me but the effort that has gone into this from both sides is evident in the finish.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice new waxes, this is first on here I have seen waxes contain some kind of glitter shine content to a wax, very unique in it's own merits :thumb:

Mark I wanted to find out if possible from yourself, the panels that you have machined, which polishes and pads were used, as the flake pop from the paint is exceptional high :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

To be honest application can be as normal but its important to have what i call a patting session to evenly allocate the glitter effect , its the best way ive found and it cures beautifully then.
Trip the best finish ive ever achieved is simply the microfibre system, nothing from a machining perspective can leave the claruty of finish and flatness of peel like microfibre finished off with the rotary and jeweling. Ive tried so many different techniques and always end up with the microfibre on the bigfoot.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Mark for your input and help on here :thumb:, the finish achieved from the paint is done to a very high standard, and it shows from your pictures, it is seriously breath taking.

Mark, when DA polishing, I have been told the meguiars microfibre and there compound is the best for correction and finishing down, but one flaw of the microfibre pad is they explode, I have seen to many threads on here where the pads destroy there selfs.
I wanted to find out which kind of polish and pad is the best for my paint, I am after clear sharp reflections like your panel you have machined from your first picture.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Have to be totally honest i ignore the cost factor and simply go for what the best finish.
If it was cost factor important i wouldnt bother with the megs system but because it gives the best finish i use it. I budget 2 pads per car then bin them. Ive had quite a few pads go, mainly seperate not explode, but combined with D300 the finish is the best period. ive proven this time and time again and i would think 80% of all my trainees end up agreeing on the finish and if done correctly your not removing any more than foam but its down to pressure. Megs state pressure and ive always disagreed that its not all about pressure but slowing down slightly with medium pressure and on the Rupes its way less which is a big advantage The harder you push the more the cut but also the more stress between foam backing pad and micro fibre surface. Its logical really.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Mark, you have made alot of sense to myself, certainly made me think about the range of polishes and pads on the market.

I certainly owe you one for this, come over mine for a meal for with in the Chritmas period :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

What an awesome idea, can't seem to find any details you've done with it yet though Marc? (unless I'm blind lol).

So nice to see something completely different from the norm, what else do you have planned?



HeavenlyDetail said:


>


slightly off topic, but I can't find any threads of you using the Angel Wax AG or Guardian?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bumpity



Alex L said:


> What an awesome idea, can't seem to find any details you've done with it yet though Marc? (unless I'm blind lol).
> 
> So nice to see something completely different from the norm, what else do you have planned?
> 
> slightly off topic, but I can't find any threads of you using the Angel Wax AG or Guardian?


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

any new waxes?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

ohh just some marb.....(oops not gonna spoil it)


----------

